# Am I an attention whore?



## loveactlive_07 (Oct 3, 2006)

Do people think of me as a suck up or attention addict because I enjoy being in front of people and getting noticed for being _myself_? Does that make it different (If I’m being who I am on the inside and get a lot of attention for it?)? Who is the one that judges? Who can say who is an attention whore and who is not? Isn’t everybody (who isn’t classified as a “loner”) an attention “whore” in a way? I mean, everyone does crazy things and we are always told to be more outgoing, and not be afraid of being noticed. That’s what our English teachers have always taught us. People have been writing all of these editorials (if you will) asking, “What is normal?” “Who is who to judge?”. You are normal if you are true to who YOU are. You are your own judge, because only you know if you are being yourself or being what other people expect you to be, or want you to be.
            If you feel like expressing your opinion of others in a paper, and others are supportive and enjoy reading it, then, by all means, please keep writing. We should support anybody who is brave enough to express themselves, show their personality and share their deepest thoughts of other people. It’s okay. And don’t be upset because they’re doing it, be upset if you know they’re lying or not being true to what they really believe. Keep in mind that you cannot bash someone that you have never even talked to in your life-that you’ve never heard the voice of without pulp and pen.
            Just remember that being who you are makes you a better person. You look better, feel better, treat other people better, and get better feedback.

                                                            (signature)​Please, talk to me and tell me what you think. I’m here to listen and learn, not judge.


----------



## loveactlive_07 (Oct 3, 2006)

This was written to the people in my school. There is an ongoing battle of the papers between the "punks" and the "preps". To be honest, i support the punk paper, 'Psycho' more so than the other paper, specifically called 'Anti-Psycho' because they know what they're doing. The other paper has no editor or anyone on the staff that has gotten higher than a 60% in english class. They keep fighting about who judges what and playing the name-blame-shame-lame game. whatever. I just hope that i can get feedback with this. These are the things i think both papers should read and understand. even if things don't change, maybe they'll feel a little guilty about printing falsehoods and acusations about the opposit clicke.


----------



## Gunther409 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm confused if this is a non-fiction piece or a rant, but the answer is the same really:  It's all opinions. The idea of classifying somebody is just our way of rationalizing the world around us to give us a better understanding of how things work. The fact of the matter is that it's all opinion. One person may consider you an attention whore, but somewhere someone will say you're a complete introvert.   You're asking who can say who is normal, the answer is anyone can do that. Because all normal is to anybody is a state of mind and what physical actions you take, the closer they identify with what you do, the more likely someone will consider you "normal" or whatever term they wish to choose. And anybody that is mentally capable of forming an opinion of someone else can say whether you're normal.


----------



## wowzer77 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have known a few attention whores.  If you like getting noticed for being yourself thats one thing, but if you constantly do the most outrageous things, wear clothes that you KNOW no one else wears for the sole purpose of being different, talk extremely loud so that everyone who isn't part of your conversation can hear you, and do things like bring a guitar into school and play it during lunch so that all the little fashionably gothic scene girls flock to you and you actually suck at guitar...thats another thing, because at that point your not being yourself, your just being whatever is different, which is pretty much just a trend in itself.  Theres a line to be drawn I guess.  It's a matter of whether you do things because thats how you are and have always been and like to be, or you do things for the sole purpose of being different than everyone else no matter what and making sure everyone knows about it.

Yeah.  The things we learn in high school.


----------



## loveactlive_07 (Oct 5, 2006)

wowzer77 said:
			
		

> Yeah. The things we learn in high school.


 
Totally. 

This was a quick jot of what I was thinking during third hour. No editing, really, no real purpose, besides to see waht other people think about the matter. So thank you, both of you. hmm. 
:-\"


----------



## cacafire (Oct 6, 2006)

Regardles of whether this piece is printed in one of the papers at your school, instead of getting everyone to stop judging the other cliquqe, you're just putting yourself on a pedestal and bringing attention to *yourself*. If that's what you want, then fine, but keep in mind they won't stop judging each other, in fact, they will start judging *you* as well.

Be brave, and don't let it get to you.
-Cacafire


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Oct 6, 2006)

If you are in an 'ongoing battle' that is taking place over the school newspaper, I would say you and all involved are attention whores.


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 7, 2006)

zing. ilan strikes again.


----------



## huitzil (Oct 9, 2006)

It's funny, generally people who classify themselves as "attention whores" are damn proud of it, or have very low self confidence and are looking for validation. Also, there seems to be a trend for these self proclaimed "attention whores" to assume that anyone who shys away from the spotlight to be a sad, emo poetry writing, wrist cutting loner. Sometimes people like to hang out in the wings, if you stand in the spotlight for to long you'll just end up blinding yourself. Whatever, that was really not trying to be insightful, I just went with a metaphor and couldn't stop, but yeah high school sucks for most people, it's been nice to chill in the wings.


----------



## loveactlive_07 (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree, it is nice. i just think that people who call other people attention whores have to know what it is to be one first, you know? other wise, who are you to say? You don't know what it's like. I want to major in operatic theatre, i love everything to do with the spotlight. But when i'm not performing, the wings are a nice place to chill and gossip about the attetion whores. (the other ones)


----------

